# Hilton Orlando - ugliest view



## Zac495 (Aug 2, 2008)

So we are here at Hilton on International Drive. We have a 3 bedroom - we requested a lake view. They gave us the ugliest view I've ever had in a timeshare - overlooking terrible construction. They told us 3 bedrooms only have ugly views. I find that hard to believe. I've called and tried to change- no one answers. Too late now - 6 kids (all 3 kids brought a friend) and everyone is unpacked.

I'm thinking of asking for a 2 o'clock check out or something to be compensated. Or are they right? Are all 3  bds just like this? THANKS.

We'll get over it and have fun, but it would have been nice to have had a view.


----------



## suekap (Aug 2, 2008)

I am hoping to get a 3 bedroom when we get there.  The only thing I requested was building 1 or 2 close to pool. I am also curious about other view of 3 bedrooms.


----------



## timeos2 (Aug 2, 2008)

*Who cares what the view is? You're on vacation!*



Zac495 said:


> So we are here at Hilton on International Drive. We have a 3 bedroom - we requested a lake view. They gave us the ugliest view I've ever had in a timeshare - overlooking terrible construction. They told us 3 bedrooms only have ugly views. I find that hard to believe. I've called and tried to change- no one answers. Too late now - 6 kids (all 3 kids brought a friend) and everyone is unpacked.
> 
> I'm thinking of asking for a 2 o'clock check out or something to be compensated. Or are they right? Are all 3  bds just like this? THANKS.
> 
> We'll get over it and have fun, but it would have been nice to have had a view.



At great risk of being flamed I must say the idea of a great view being critical to a good unit (hotel or timeshare) must be a woman thing. My wife is exactly the same way. Sure I like a nice view but it really doesn't impact the trip much one way or the other for me or my daughter. In fact we always laugh about the inevitable "Why didn't we get THAT unit with the great view?" we hear every trip.   About the only time I even care is if I'm ocean/waterside when there really is a big difference. Otherwise who cares? The unit is the unit and whats outside it really doesn't matter to me. 

Compensated? Are you kidding? I sure hope so.  

By the way some resorts do have all of one type of unit with or without a view. We ran into that in CA our last trip. All the 2 BR face a mountainside - the 1BR faced the ocean. We took the 1BR ("But why are we on the lower floor - the view would be better on the upper floors!") Can't win.


----------



## suekap (Aug 2, 2008)

I have to agree, I would rather have a nice unit then a good view.  What condition is your unit in?


----------



## Miss Marty (Aug 2, 2008)

*Hilton Grand Vacations Club on International Drive*

Enjoy your stay


----------



## tlsbooks (Aug 2, 2008)

I have a reservation for a 3-bedroom in Oct. and my RCI confirmation clearly says lake view...well, actually "LKFR".   Unless they are in the process of biuilding a lake, I hope we aren't overlooking construction.


----------



## Talent312 (Aug 2, 2008)

Zac495 said:


> So we are here at Hilton on International Drive. We have a 3 bedroom - we requested a lake view. They gave us the ugliest view I've ever had in a timeshare - overlooking terrible construction. They told us 3 bedrooms only have ugly views. I find that hard to believe. I've called and tried to change- no one answers. Too late now - 6 kids (all 3 kids brought a friend) and everyone is unpacked.
> 
> I'm thinking of asking for a 2 o'clock check out or something to be compensated. Or are they right? Are all 3  bds just like this?



I did complain once about noise from an in-house renovation project for which there had been no warning, and recieved a voucher for a free-night, but frankly, it doesn't sound to me like you have a beef.

Every hospitality system that I know of, promises only the type of accomodation reserved and the use of that accomodation. So, unless you paid a premium for a particular view, either in points or money, I suggest that you settle for disappointment.


----------



## lawgs (Aug 2, 2008)

tlsbooks said:


> I have a reservation for a 3-bedroom in Oct. and my RCI confirmation clearly says lake view...well, actually "LKFR".   Unless they are in the process of biuilding a lake, I hope we aren't overlooking construction.



could it be you have a Friday checkin and Lockout   2 bedroom + studio

the three bedrooms at hgvc international are on the "wings" of the buildings and not facing out towards the lake if not mistaken

you might best call and check.....what LKFR means so there will be no surprises when you check in


----------



## Zac495 (Aug 3, 2008)

We're in building 7, so avoid it. They said all 3 bedrooms are corner units, thus bad views. I prefer a good view to a great room. That said, the room is AWESOME. Also, I shared - but I'm done with it.  I'm not going to :deadhorse: :hysterical: 

Off to Magic Kingdom.


----------



## luv2vacation (Aug 3, 2008)

If all 3 BR are corner units, then I would avoid ALL buildings on that side of the lake, which I think would include 5, 6, & 7.  Reason being is that they are adding on to the outlet mall and construction is taking place along that WHOLE side.


----------



## rapmarks (Aug 3, 2008)

When we stayed there, just prior to my daughter's flying to Jamaica to get married, we asked for a late checkout.  They said we could check out at 11.  At 10:30 I don't know who was more surprised, me or the maids when they barged right in to start cleaning.


----------



## Miss Marty (Aug 3, 2008)

*Hilton Tuscany*

Hilton built the buildings so close that if you are 
staying in  Buildings 1-2-3-4  most side units 
face the next building and all you see are your 
neighbors looking back at you.  You have to req
a unit that faces out to the lake or pool to get
a nice view.. Plus the parking lot of the original
side doesn`t get shade. So your car stays Hot!


----------



## laxmom (Aug 3, 2008)

timeos2 said:


> At great risk of being flamed I must say the idea of a great view being critical to a good unit (hotel or timeshare) must be a woman thing. My wife is exactly the same way. Sure I like a nice view but it really doesn't impact the trip much one way or the other for me or my daughter. In fact we always laugh about the inevitable "Why didn't we get THAT unit with the great view?" we hear every trip.   About the only time I even care is if I'm ocean/waterside when there really is a big difference. Otherwise who cares? The unit is the unit and whats outside it really doesn't matter to me.
> 
> Compensated? Are you kidding? I sure hope so.
> 
> By the way some resorts do have all of one type of unit with or without a view. We ran into that in CA our last trip. All the 2 BR face a mountainside - the 1BR faced the ocean. We took the 1BR ("But why are we on the lower floor - the view would be better on the upper floors!") Can't win.




Gotta agree with you on this one, Charles!  When I am on vacation, I am just grateful to be able to be where I am.  Never have put in a room request and have never been disapointed.  The condition of the unit is so much more important.  Now, if there is construction noise and beeping from trucks....that one I could see complaining about but being compensated for not having a view is a stretch.  Requests are just not guarantees.


----------



## JT62 (Aug 3, 2008)

We were there last week in a three bedroom, building one. We requested nothing (actually, in all our timesharing, we've only requested once, and that was at Vistana) and were put in building one, 5th floor, overlooking the basketball courts, and main building. We were quite happy with building one.

I don't care much about the view, so I don't request.

JT


----------



## chesterbhoy (Aug 3, 2008)

If you look at the fire escape plan in the room, you will see that all 3BR units are actually 2BR with a lock-out Studio unit. They are all at the end of the buildings, hence, view will be across to the next block and not the lake.


----------



## Colorado Belle (Aug 3, 2008)

I kinda had to laugh re : views being a woman thing.

And maybe they are a woman thing, or not, but for me (and I'm a woman)the view from my unit is VERY important, even when like my DVC units, I'm not around much of the day.

I LOVE having breakfast out on my balcony. And I love having an evening glass of wine on my balcony. So yep, view is important . I even pay extra points (on my DVC/BWV) to get that awesome Boardwalk view.

My Puerto Vallarta timeshares : I HAVE to have my balcony facing the ocean because I want to hear the waves at night.  So yep 'view' is important to me there too.

I will always take a unit that although clean is a little less lux IF I have the million dollar view. (I pack 'home' in my suitcase so I can always spruce up the interior with flowers, candles, and scarves..yep sometimes I even move the furniture around.)

You may be right...it may be a woman thing!!!!


But for OP: sorry that you have a yucky view.  This trip, spend more time at the parks maybe, and next time know that you can only get up to a 2 bd it seems if you want that lake view.


----------



## suekap (Aug 3, 2008)

Hopefully, I will be upgraded to a 3 bedroom.  Now I can't wait to see where they put me.  I hope the unit is in good shape because we are planning on spending more of our time at the pool area.  

Speaking of pool area, do they have music playing all day?


----------



## ricoba (Aug 3, 2008)

suekap said:


> Hopefully, I will be upgraded to a 3 bedroom.



I am not sure I understand this question.   

HGVC does not upgrade like a hotel might, the units are all based on the amount of points used.  For example a two bedroom in Platinum season goes for 7000 points and a three bedroom goes for 8400 points.


----------



## dvc_john (Aug 3, 2008)

I was under the impression that only buildings 1, 2, and 7 had 3-br units. 
Building 1 and 2 are the oldest buildings, and building 7 is the newest building.
I know buildings 3 and 4 don't have 3-br's, but I'm not 100% sure about buildings 5 and 6.
In buildings 3 and 4, where the 3-br's would be, instead are 2 connecting 1-br's. One of the 1-br's is a standard layout, but the one closest to the parking is an L-shaped layout. It seems a bit smaller, but I don't know for sure. It definitely has a smaller balcony.


----------



## Zac495 (Aug 5, 2008)

Let me reiterate - we're on vacation and loving it. I posted the view situation to help future tuggers - by no means do I want you to all think I do nothing but complain. BUT - speaking of complaining - They came to do extra cleaning at 35 dollars for a 2 bedroom (we asked for it). They came in for 7 minutes. They made the beds and changed towels. we asked about the kitchen. They pressed the on button on the dishwasher, took the trash, and left. We called the manager. We asked if he gets paid 35 dollars for 7 minutes. He laughed and agreed to redo the cleaning the next day. We'll see how it looks tomorrow. 

All that said - I LOVE this resort. We'll be back again and again. We'll learn from little errors. I met 3 people here so far and told them about tug and not to buy developer. 

We had a blast at Disney - love the pool - love everything. I'm telling you about minor things - again - because I hope it's helpful to others.


----------



## luv2vacation (Aug 5, 2008)

We got 1 FREE mid-week cleaning while we there.  Not that I asked, I was actually surprised when we came in and found that everything had been redone mid-week.   

Glad the internet is working for you.  It was down (in the units) the whole entire week we were there - knocked out by lightning.  Drove me crazy - I'm so addicted.     It was working in the lobby and lounge area only so we went there a few times with the laptop to get my 'fix'.


----------



## Talent312 (Aug 5, 2008)

*Speaking of Cleaning...*



luv2vacation said:


> We got 1 FREE mid-week cleaning while we there.  Not that I asked, I was actually surprised when we came in and found that everything had been redone mid-week.



At Hilton's affiliate, F-A Cancun, units are both daily rentals and TS's.  Housekeeping does not know which are which, so every unit is cleaned everyday.  Dishwasher soap was not available (even in the shop), so they washed whatever we left in the sink by hand.  Needless to say, we left a sizeable tip.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Aug 5, 2008)

Talent312 said:


> At Hilton's affiliate, F-A Cancun, units are both daily rentals and TS's.




That is common in Mexico, Daily maid service.


----------



## linsj (Aug 5, 2008)

luv2vacation said:


> We got 1 FREE mid-week cleaning while we there.  Not that I asked, I was actually surprised when we came in and found that everything had been redone mid-week.



That's normal at all the HGVC properties if you stay a week.


----------



## benjaminb13 (Aug 6, 2008)

linsj said:


> That's normal at all the HGVC properties if you stay a week.



HGVC Waikoloa does 2 cleanings a week- pretty thorough -


----------



## benjaminb13 (Aug 6, 2008)

Zac495 said:


> Let me reiterate - we're on vacation and loving it. I posted the view situation to help future tuggers - by no means do I want you to all think I do nothing but complain. BUT - speaking of complaining - They came to do extra cleaning at 35 dollars for a 2 bedroom (we asked for it). They came in for 7 minutes. They made the beds and changed towels. we asked about the kitchen. They pressed the on button on the dishwasher, took the trash, and left. We called the manager. We asked if he gets paid 35 dollars for 7 minutes. He laughed and agreed to redo the cleaning the next day. We'll see how it looks tomorrow.
> 
> All that said - I LOVE this resort. We'll be back again and again. We'll learn from little errors. I met 3 people here so far and told them about tug and not to buy developer.
> 
> We had a blast at Disney - love the pool - love everything. I'm telling you about minor things - again - because I hope it's helpful to others.




Your post has been very helpful, Most people would be disappointed if they looked forward to an HGVC vacation only to get a "construction view" unit..... Except for Timeos 2 - of course - who doesnt catre about th eview and has yet to purchase an HGVC to add some credibility to his 2 cents.


----------



## MadDawg (Aug 7, 2008)

FWIW, you'll also want to stay away from units facing the Blvd in the 'Tucker' building at the Seaworld location.  Lots of loud traffic and constant sirens from the adjacent fire sub station.


----------



## timeos2 (Aug 7, 2008)

*We don't own that cow but enjoy the milk*



benjaminb13 said:


> Your post has been very helpful, Most people would be disappointed if they looked forward to an HGVC vacation only to get a "construction view" unit..... Except for Timeos 2 - of course - who doesnt catre about th eview and has yet to purchase an HGVC to add some credibility to his 2 cents.



I'm supposed to buy when I have been able to trade in to every HGVC I've wanted to stay at? With so few locations - but plenty of resorts in those locations - its easy to get HGVC. No need to own and, as I said, I've never been disappointed with the view.


----------



## Talent312 (Aug 7, 2008)

:annoyed: 





timeos2 said:


> I'm supposed to buy when I have been able to trade in to every HGVC I've wanted to stay at? ... its easy to get HGVC.



Guess they're not as snooty as I hoped.  :annoyed:


----------



## Miss Marty (Aug 22, 2008)

*Zac495 - Hilton Grand Vacation Club - Building 7*

*
What did you think of the following *

Club House and
Owners Lounge 

Did you and your family play bridge 
over at Tuscany`s Owners Lounge...
Did you drive over to HGVC Seaworld

How was the parking by Building Seven

What did you think of the area
just outside the HGVC gate.. 

Publixs, Subway, McDonald`s, Walgreens
Is the Dixie Stampede sitll open... 


Did you pass by the new Hilton Grand 
that they are building on Palm Parkway
Any info on when it might be opening?


----------



## OnMedic (Aug 26, 2008)

ricoba said:


> I am not sure I understand this question.
> 
> HGVC does not upgrade like a hotel might, the units are all based on the amount of points used.  For example a two bedroom in Platinum season goes for 7000 points and a three bedroom goes for 8400 points.



Unless you booked a cash reservation at hilton.com. I have heard of gold and diamond Hhonors members paying sub-$100 rates for a studio stay and being upgraded to 1 bedroom, like they would in any Hilton property!


----------



## Bxian (Aug 27, 2008)

Will they upgrade HGVC owners who are also Hilton Honors Diamond members?  I thought about e-mailing my Hilton Honors number to the property ahead of time.


----------



## OnMedic (Aug 27, 2008)

Bxian said:


> Will they upgrade HGVC owners who are also Hilton Honors Diamond members?  I thought about e-mailing my Hilton Honors number to the property ahead of time.



No... I may have heard about the odd special circumstance, but usually not. The space rented to the public for cash is the same space that we members trade in for different purposes/exchanges.


----------

